# Final Griff Pup Photo Update- End of the Thread



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

My wife made a little online scrapbook of our puppies. Take a gander if you'd like.

http://s253.photobucket.com/albums/hh44/BirdDogger/2012 Puppies Week 2/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## brittonpoint

*Re: Please look only if you like newborn puppies*

I am liking Nancy.


----------



## bwhntr

*Re: Please look only if you like newborn puppies*

:O||:


----------



## leviwin

*Re: Please look only if you like newborn puppies*

Nice looking pups


----------



## izzydog

*Re: Please look only if you like newborn puppies*

Awww fer cute! Do you think that all white one will stay pretty white? That would be cool if she does.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

*Re: Please look only if you like newborn puppies*



> I am liking Nancy.


Nancy is perfectly symmetrical, right? Her face is evenly balanced brown and gray, as is the tail. With her clean body she just has a very balanced look. She's darling.



> Do you think that all white one will stay pretty white? That would be cool if she does.


That white will become steel gray. Brown and gray are the preferred Griff colors on the AKC standard. She will probably end up looking like seniorsetterguy's dog in the end, but even more gray and less brown in the coat. Here is a look at the coat of SSG's dog:


----------



## Dannyboy

*Re: Please look only if you like newborn puppies*

The fat one looks awesome! They all look good though. Exciting to say the least.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

*Re: Please look only if you like newborn puppies*

I had a dog named Dotti once...


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

*Re: 03/16/12 Puppy Photos Update*

Here is an update on the puppies:

http://s253.photobucket.com/albums/hh44/BirdDogger/2012 Puppies Week 3/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## brittonpoint

*Re: 03/16/12 Puppy Photos Update*

Boy that Hunter is a good looking pup....


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

*Re: 03/16/12 Puppy Photos Update*



> Boy that Hunter is a good looking pup....


Good looking? Watch it, buster, these are ugly dogs! Personally, I think he's one of the ugliest in the batch.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

*Re: 03/16/12 Puppy Photos Update*

That Dotti is one UGLY little beeotch!


----------



## Al Hansen

*Re: 03/16/12 Puppy Photos Update*

Love the markings on their faces. Ohhh ohhh gotta change the thread the wifes coming and she's been bugging me for a dog.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

*Re: 03/16/12 Puppy Photos Update*



> That Dotti is one UGLY little beeotch!


Ha ha :lol: Taking a stroll down memory lane, TEX?

Moto Moto and Dotti started carrying feathers around in their mouth tonight. Polly pounces the feachers like a lion stalking her prey. 3 weeks old and carrying feathers already...I'm hoping that's a sign of things to come.

Moto also managed to get himself out of the whelping box while we were gone to church. We found him gorging on his mother's dog food when we got home. :lol:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

*Re: 03/16/12 Puppy Photos Update*

I took the pups outside for a few hours today. Here is a little slideshow to show how they are developing:

http://s253.photobucket.com/albums/...eek 4- First Day Outside/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## JuddCT

*Re: 03/22 Puppies Outside for the First Time*

Looking good!


----------



## ktowncamo

*Re: 03/16/12 Puppy Photos Update*



brittonpoint said:


> Boy that Hunter is a good looking pup....


+1


----------



## brittonpoint

*Re: 03/22 Puppies Outside for the First Time*

Thanks for letting us come and check out the pups!


----------



## svmoose

*Re: 03/22 Puppies Outside for the First Time*

Great looking pups! Someday when I have room for one...


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

*Re: 03/22 Puppies Outside for the First Time*

Thanks, guys. I'm glad you came and brought your family, brittonpoint. It tickled me to see your little one get braver and braver around the dogs.

Hunter, Dotti, Spotty, and Sugar Pie started on whole dog food today. I put a bowl by the mash just to see if any pups would take me up on the offer.

Hunter or Moto will be climbing out of the box in the next day or two. They both hang on the edge right now.


----------



## brittonpoint

*Re: 03/22 Puppies Outside for the First Time*

Birddogger, It's odd that she was acting like that.She has always had 2 or more bird dogs around the house.

How is "Nancy", is she getting a little more bold yet?

FYI Hunters name (more than likely) will now be "Drake". :mrgreen:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

*Re: 03/22 Puppies Outside for the First Time*

Isn't it funny how kids sometimes take time to warm up to a new situation? Humans are awfully similar to puppies in that regard, aren't they...

All the puppies are getting more brave. Last night they all took strolls around the yard. They were getting into everything. I think little Nancy is just a doll. She loves to be held and is so cuddly. I guarantee you she's going to be awesome with kids. One interesting note about Nancy is that she was splashing and playing in a pan full of water last night. It takes some courage for a little puppy to get into the water on their own. Nancy, Sugar Pie, Dotti, and Spotty all hopped in the water and played.

I might look twice at that little Dotti pup if I wanted a female. She could certainly be renamed Fancy Nancy. She's got a tighter coat than most of the pups and shows quite a bit of boldness and curiosity about things. "Drake" continues to just scream bird dog. He's like guaranteed money.

I have some small pigeons coming. We will shortly know how these dogs react to their first exposure to birds.


----------



## brittonpoint

*Re: 03/22 Puppies Outside for the First Time*

Nancy, she is a cute cuddly little thing, that would be awesome for my daughter.BUT like you said "Drake", screams bird dog.I think Nancy will be exceptional as well but I am sure digging "Drake". :mrgreen:

My little girl actually sort of, kinda picked "Drake" when I told her she couldn't call "him", "Tinkerbell" she was upset she had picked a Male....LOL.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

*Re: 03/22 Puppies Outside for the First Time*

:lol:

A boy named Sioux?

:O•-:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

*Re: 03/22 Puppies Outside for the First Time*

I wonder if anyone could make a bird dog out of this pup?



















Cranking his head like he thinks he's some kind of pointer. :roll: 









This pup is built for the water. Look at that chest.









I think he'll point too.


----------



## brittonpoint

*Re: 03/22 Puppies Outside for the First Time*

Pigeons?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

*Re: 04/05 photo update at the end of the thread. First Quai*

Quail

http://s253.photobucket.com/albums/...pies Week 6- First Quail/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

*Re: 04/05 photo update at the end of the thread. First Quai*

Purty cool dude!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Update at 8 Weeks:

The pups retrieve...









The pups point...

























Some pups even fly...









This was an exceptional batch of puppies. They are all headed to new homes. We'll miss the little critters.


----------



## JuddCT

Awesome pups. Gotta love a Griff!


----------

